# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Beweggründe - warum Thailand

## schiene

Sicher waren die meisten erst mal in Thailand "urlauben" oder beruflich tätig und haben dann die Dame ihres Herzens kennengelernt.
Was gibt es sonst noch für Gründe sich in Thailand mit den relativ schweren Visabestimmungen,Unsicherheiten den klimatisch gewöhnungsbedürftigen Wetter nieder zu lassen.

----------


## pit

Lassen wir vorerst mal die Visabestimmungen, die ich persönlich für nicht so schwer halte, raus. Auch ohne die Dame seines Herzens gefunden zu haben, gibt es vorwiegend für älter werdende Menschen gute Gründe, sich in Thailand nieder zu lassen. Ich erwähne da nur mal die im Vergleich zu DACH wesentlich geringeren Lebenshaltungskosten. Das nennt man dann "Flucht vor der drohenden Altersarmut". 

Das Klima ist natürlich gewöhnungsbedürftig, jedoch auch wieder angenehm. Ich persönlich vermisse einen Winter und auch die kaltnasse Jahreszeit in Deutschland überhaupt nicht mehr. Das Klima hilft auch bei typischen Erkrankungen wie Rheuma, Gicht und haste nicht gesehen, die Beschwerden zu lindern.

Also es gibt nicht nur die Damenwelt, die einen nach Thailand lockt.

 ::

----------


## rampo

Muss gestehen bis vor 18 Jahren hat mich Thailand nicht intressiert , war auch noch nie dort hab aber schon gewusst wo es liegt .

Mein erster Besuch in Thailand war vor 16 Jahren mit meiner Thaifrau , die ich in Oesterreich kaennen gelernt habe .

Es war schon ein Schock fuer mich , der sich aber bald aufloeste kommt aber hie und da noch zum vorschein ein Kleiner .

Hab es aber bis jetzt noch nicht beraeut .

Die Auflagen haben auch seine Vorteile , nur Thai Nachbarn .

Fg.

----------


## idefix

.......Thailand warum

Ich bin früher mal, als junger Beamter im Außendienst sozusagen, viel auf der fast ganzen Welt herumgekommen.
Es mag irgendwie ein Phänomen sein, ich weiß es nicht, mich hatte Asien schon immer wie ein Magnet angezogen.

Viele Jahre später, beruflich nicht mehr in erwähnter Branche tätig, sondern ein eigenes Geschäft in der Haustechnikbranche geführt, habe ich mit meiner damaligen Frau auch wieder einige Kontinenten dieser Erde urlaubshalber ein bis zweimal jährlich besuchen dürfen.

Nun wieder auch Asien; China, Mongolei, Japan, Korea, Singapur, Malaysia, Indonesien mehrere Inseln und mehrere Male, Kambodia, Laos und Thailand.
Thailand..... der Haussegen mit meiner Ex stand da bei unserer 1. Thailandreise schon ziemlich schief, hatte dabei noch einen Schwimmunfall bei dem ich fast das Zeitliche segnete.
Als ich da fast am Abserbeln war, habe ich mir geschworen, wenn ich das überlebe, dann stelle ich den Rest meines Lebens auf den Kopf.
Wie ihr feststellen könnt, bin ich noch da und hatte mein Vorhaben in die Tat umgesetzt.

Nach Hause zurück, Scheidung eingereicht, und dann einige Male alleine nach Thailand geflogen, das Land durchreist und nebst vielen sagen wir mal lockeren Bekanntschaften eine eher etwas ernsthaftere Beziehung eingegangen. Doch nach nicht ganz einem Jahr vorbei, passee, wie es halt so bei Vielen endet....

Während diesen rund 3 Jahren hatte ich die Möglichkeit, Thailand wirklich einigermaßen genauer kennenzulernen, die Touristenorte, von Süd bis Nord, die Provinzen, Land und Leute und eben auch den Isaan. Auch die wirtschaftliche Situation bezüglich Lebenskosten usw. hatten mich in den Bann gezogen.

Da ich eben schon eine Landratte bin hat mich diese Nordost-Region am meisten fasziniert, die Einheimischen, ihr Tun und Wirken. Es hatte mich irgendwie an meine Jugendzeit erinnert, meine Mutter war Suedtirolerin, aufgewachsen in einer Bergregion auf 1400 m, dort wurden früher auf den Feldern auch so gearbeitet wie es diese Isaanis zum Teil heute noch machen.

Nun zurück zum Thema; In Anbetracht oben erwähnten Erfahrungen und meines Alters von damals 56 Jahren hatte ich mich nun entschlossen langsam die Fühler für eine eventuelle Auswanderung auszustrecken. Etwa ein Jahr später lernte ich per Zufall, wirklich ein Zufall meine heutige Lebenspartnerin und Frau in einer Partnervermittlung-Plattform kennen.

Wirklich, und da könnt ihr mich jetzt in der Luft zerreißen, das ist Fakt. Ich werde jetzt hier nicht genauer darauf eingehen..... aber ich kann euch eines bestätigen, wir sind inzwischen etwas über sechs Jahre zusammen, eine Super-Frau......

Also habe ich das Geschäft und das Haus verkauft und bin ausgewandert nach Thailand, einen Tag vor der Abreise hatte ich noch den letzten Scheidungstermin nach mehr als 4 Jahren Kampfterror....die Anwalte haben gewonnen.....

Idefix

----------


## chauat

Wie du schon geschrieben hast war der Anfang in der Freizeit zu suchen. Genau genommen bin ich mal auf ein Weizenbier vorbei gekommen für nee Woche. 
Aber jetzt lebe ich hier und bin auch glücklich, klar kann man sich über alles Mögliche beschweren aber unterm Strich bleibt ein großes plus an Lebensqualität. Auch hier kann man mit Sicherheit lange und breit drüber Streiten da jeder seine Lebensqualität wo anders festmacht. 
Daher ist Thailand nicht für jeden etwas und dann noch das wo, dies alles muss jeder für sich klar machen.  ::

----------


## schorschilia

ich war 1991 zum ersten x in Thailand, dies während mehrerer Monate. in den folgenden Jahren habe ich immer wieder Teilabschnitte des Landes bereist,  
bis ich mich 2004 dazu entschloss in absehbarer Zeit meinen Lebensabend dort zu verbringen. gestecktes Ziel war 2011.
wie das Leben einem manchmal so mitspielt,....Vater wurde ernsthaft krank; die Entscheidung viel mir damals nicht leicht; heute muss ich sagen - es war ein Fehler!
so ist's nun mal....




> Was gibt es sonst noch für Gründe sich in Thailand mit den relativ schweren Visabestimmungen,Unsicherheiten den *klimatisch gewöhnungsbedürftigen Wetter* nieder zu lassen.


-für mich wäre dies ein sehr wichtiger Punkt, in welchem ich in Thailand eine eindeutig bessere Lebensqualität sehe.(ich denke hier an erster Stelle an den Herbst hier in DACH mit 
 seinen vielen grauen Tagen - ist nicht jedermanns Sache )
-das grössere und flexiblere Essensangebot, Garküchen etc. und nicht zuletzt...




> Ich erwähne da nur mal die im Vergleich zu DACH wesentlich geringeren Lebenshaltungskosten. Das nennt man dann "Flucht vor der drohenden Altersarmut". 
> Also es gibt nicht nur die Damenwelt, die einen nach Thailand lockt.


Richtig.
auch wenn in Thailand einiges teurer geworden ist in den letzten Jahren, so ist bei einem "gesunden" Lebenswandel in Thailand manches doch erschwinglicher als in DACH. - ....das warme Wetter ist gratis  :: 
und was die Damenwelt anbelangt; hört sich jetzt nach Ausrede an; aber die "Girls" waren nie der Grund Thailand zu bereisen oder sich dort nieder zu lassen.

----------


## wein4tler

Ich werde nie ständig in Thailand wohnen, habe aber vor in den europäischen Wintermonaten nach Thailand zu entfliehen. Denke so ab November bis Anfangs April - aber dann ist wieder Österreich angesagt.
In dieser Winter-Zeit möchte ich Thailand bereisen und besser kennenlernen. Vielleicht gelingen mir auch beim Erlernen der Landessprache Fortschritte - zumindest strebe ich es an.
Der Bezug zu Thailand ist meine Frau. Beim Suchen im Internet nach Drachenlinien (Geomantische Linien), die mich als Rutengeher interessierten, kam ich unabsichtlich auf die Seite des Khon Kaen Krankenhauses. Neugierig wie ich bin, habe ich dann die Staff-Seite aufgerufen und sah das Bild meiner Frau. Sie war als Pharmazieassistentin tätig. Da es eine e-mail Adresse gab, habe ich sie angemailt auf Englisch. Sie schrieb zurück und so haben wir ein halbes Jahr Mails geschrieben und Fotos ausgetauscht, bis ich sie dann eingeladen habe nach Österreich. Es hat ihr hier sehr gefallen. Da ich damals schon 8 Jahre verwitwet war und sie ebenfalls ihren Mann (Leberzirrhose)verloren hatte, habe ich sie nach weiteren 6 Monaten gebeten meine Frau zu werden.
Jetzt sind wir über 7 Jahre verheiratet und es ist noch immer schön mit ihr. Interessant finde ich, dass auch sie nicht ständig mehr in Thailand bleiben will.

----------


## schiene

Ohne meine Frau wäre Thailand als Urlaubsland noch ganz interessant aber bestimmt nicht als ständiger Wohnsitz.
Mittlerweile haben wir uns aber eine gesunde Basis in Thailand aufgebaut und in ca.4-5 Jahren wollen wir komplett übersiedeln.
Ich wäre dann 55 und wir bräuchte Geld für mindestens 11 Jahre also ca.rund 100.000 Euro.Danach bekomme ich Rente welche mit den Nebeneinnahmen in Thailand
langt,ohne das wir "große Sprünge" machen können.
Der Hauptgrund ist eigentlich das ich/wir keine Lust haben bis zur Rente zu arbeiten.Somit haben wir uns für den Umzug nach Thailand entschlossen.
Wahrscheinlich am Anfang 50/50 Deutschland -Thailand.

----------


## pit

Ein "Zurück" ins kalte Deutschland ist von mir nicht mehr vorgesehen. Ich denke, dass ich meine letzten Atemzüge wohl in Bangkok machen werde. Meine Frau besitzt zwar noch ein Grundstück im Isaan, wir wollen aber beide nicht mehr aufs Land ziehen. Das kann die Tochter dann erben. 

Wenn Schwiegervater mal nicht mehr sein sollte, wird sich die Bindung zum Rest der Familie in Kalasin vermutlich mehr und mehr lockern.

Ich sehe der ganzen Sache mal entspannt entgegen.

 ::

----------


## schiene

Oftmals wird ja auch das Wetter als Grund mit angeführt.Dies wäre zumindest für mich kein Grund für einen Umzug nach Thailand.

----------


## rampo

Ganz Erlich mir ist die Bevormundung die Vorschreibung und und und auf den Ar..... gegangen .

Der muss beim Konsumgenuss , alles vom Neuesten und nur das Beste vom Besten .

Da ist fast keine Freiheit mir im Spiel alles nach eine und den selben schema , Arbeiten bis zum Sterben .

Jeder Ploetsinn den man macht wird angebranger wie im Kindergarten , nix ich lebe mein leben wie ich es will .

Das ist leben wie es die andern von einen wollen .

Waehre schon frueher nach Thailand , aber ich machte meine Pflichtmonate fuer eine halbwegs gut Pension voll in Oesterreich 

sind das 470 Monate die ich mit 39 Arbeitsjahren auch locker schafte war nicht 1 Monat Arbeitslos .

Davon 11 Jahre Baeckerei  9 Monate Militaer und 27 Jahre Berufskraftfahrer .

Seit Maerz gibt es auch Pension , ist natuerlich auch ein Beruigendes gefuehl alle 1 kommt was auf die Bank .

Wir haben uns aber eine kleine Existenz in Thailand aufgebaut von der wir auch gut leben koennen , und als Zukunft fuer den Sohn .


Fg.

----------


## chauat

@ Schiene,

mit dem Wetter ist für mich ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt. Klar ist es nicht so der Renner bei der Wärme draußen zu Arbeiten, normal mache ich meine Jobs draußen (unter freien Himmel) in den Morgenstunden. Die vorteile mit dem warmen Wetter sind doch viel größer, da wären das man keine Heizung braucht, Kleindung ist deutlich weniger, ins Warmwasser geht auch deutlich weniger Energie. Unterm strich aufs Jahr gesehen geben wir ca.400,-€ für Energie aus (mit Aircon) auf wie viel kommst du etwa in Deutschland? Wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehe das wir dem Preis mal 2,5 nehmen müssen wegen des Strompreisunterschieds komme ich auf 1.000,-Euronen. Habe mal nachgesehen, ca.840,-€ Strom & 720,-€ Heizung + Warmwasser, macht dann 1560,-€ in DE. Das ist ein unterschied von 560,-€ bei gleichem Preis, also der unterschied des Warmen Wetters, da komme ich dann zum Schluss das ich das Wetter liebe!  ::

----------


## chauat

@ rampo,

ich stimme mit dir über dieses alles muss super toll sein und neu und groß über ein. So was nervt einfach nur. Reich werden wir sowie so nicht mit ehrlicher Arbeit, also am besten so viel machen das man LEBEN kann.

----------


## wein4tler

Hallo, Rampo! Du bist ja ein echter Rebell. Aber Du machst es für Dich richtig. Ich bin zu sehr mit meiner österreichischen Heimat verwurzelt. Die Wintermonate in Thailand, aber im Frühjahr  bis Herbst wieder im Weinviertel, so habe ich es mir vorgestellt, wenn ich in Pension bin. Sind noch 15 Monate hin.

----------


## schorschilia

> Oftmals wird ja auch das Wetter als Grund mit angeführt.Dies wäre zumindest für mich kein Grund für einen Umzug nach Thailand.


schiene; wenn die Gelenke einmal nicht mehr so wollen wie`s gerne hättest, dann denkst du vielleicht anders.

----------


## schiene

> @ Schiene,
> 
> mit dem Wetter ist für mich ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt. Klar ist es nicht so der Renner bei der Wärme draußen zu Arbeiten, normal mache ich meine Jobs draußen (unter freien Himmel) in den Morgenstunden. Die vorteile mit dem warmen Wetter sind doch viel größer, da wären das man keine Heizung braucht, Kleindung ist deutlich weniger, ins Warmwasser geht auch deutlich weniger Energie. Unterm strich aufs Jahr gesehen geben wir ca.400,-€ für Energie aus (mit Aircon) auf wie viel kommst du etwa in Deutschland?


Also wir zahlen in FFM für unsere kleine Wohnung 430 Euro Warmmiete (ist sehr günstig für FFM!).
Zusätzlich 36 Euro für Strom.Somit ist die Stromrechnungen in etwa der welche wir in Thailand haben gleich.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich wollte und war immer von zu Hause weg
schon mit 15 in Italien, mit 16 in Amsterdam auf einem Hausboot
in Kreuzberg - Flucht vor der B.W.
Flucht vor dem -Grau in Grau -und dem - Nachmittags um 4  isses dunkel
Flucht vor Weihnachten und dem ganzen Cirkus drum herum
ich war seit meinem 20 Lebensjahr immer halbjährig weg, irgendwo in der Welt
in Thailand das erste mal so um 1970. Ab 1980 bis '90 haljährig mit neiner "Ersten"
in Pattaya, auf Phuket und Ko Samui. Danach ab in die USA. Ab 1993 mit meiner jetzigen Angetrauten ähnlich,
Rundreisen und Isaan. Habe sogar in '97 ein Häuschen gebaut, Fischteich gebaut etc. und wollte 
immer dort leben.Das hat sich gewandelt als meine Tochter 2000 hier in D.in die Schule ging.
Und mit der Zeit ist mir klar geworden das ich noch einiges erleben möchte als im Isaan am Fischteich zu sitzen
Und nun isses sogar bei meiner Angetrauten aus dem Kopf...in Thailand zu leben.
Wir leben hier, haben hier unsere Freunde, hier ist meine Kultur.
Hier steht unser Haus , hier pflanzt sie ihr Gemüse an, hier ist unser Zuhause
Ich habe lange darüber nach gedacht und immer wieder Vergleiche angestellt
Thailand gibt uns und mir nicht das wovon in lange träumte
Mal wieder hin , das ist klar, aber für immer...nee

----------


## schiene

Also wenn ich in Thailand arbeiten müsste um den Lebebsunterhalt zu verdienen würde mich da keiner hin bekommen.
Dann schon lieber in Deutschland weiter arbeiten.
Bevormundungen und Vorschriften gibt es auch in Thailand zur Genüge.Besp.:Öffnungszeiten für Bars-Restaurants-Discotheken.
Rauchverbote,harte Strafen nur weil man mal nen Joint raucht  :: 
Oftmals ist auch die Rücksichtslosigkeit der Thais ein Problem was auch viele Thais ärgert.Nur sagen sie es meist nicht um niemanden 
bloß zu stellen oder weil er im Rang höher ist.
Es wird auch oft über die Bürokratie in DACH geschimpft.Diese ist meineserachtens in Thailand in vielen Behörden noch viel schlimmer.
In Thailand muss man halt umdenken und das fällt vielen sehr schwer.An mir selbst merke ich dass wenn ich in Thailand bin mich relativ schnell den Gegebenheiten anpassen kann leider auch oftmals im negativen  :: Bsp.:Wegwerfen von Zigarettenkippen,an jede Ecke hinpinkeln,ausnutzen von Korruption,besoffen Motorrad fahren u.a.
Ich sehe es real mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen.

----------


## rampo

Das Schoene ist noch kann man sich noch aussuchen wo man seinen Lebensabend verbringen will, wird sich aber sicher in den naechsten  Jahr endern



und nur mehr fuer besser gestelte Reiche moeglich sein .

Ob ich in den Land in das ich meinen Lebensaben verbringen will arbeit oder investiere , hat sich ein paar gruende .

Den Kindern  und der Frau  eine Existenz auf Bauen , so das man  sie nicht mit seiner Rente durchfuetter muss und sie ein eigenes Einkommen haben .

Sich  einwenig unabhaenig machen von den Preissteigerungen , man  lebe dadurch auch einwenig gesuender da man  weiss was die  Tieren fuer Futter 

fressen und das Gemuesse ohne Chemie bin aber von Gruen weit weg Rauche wie ein Schott und am Abend 2-3 Bier aber nur am Abend .

Aber so hat halt jeder eine andere Vorstellung von seinen leben und das fuer seine Familie .

Der eine braucht die Grosstadt der ander seine Heilige ruhe ,das ist noch das wir sind nicht alle gleich .

Ist aber nur meine Meinung .

Fg.

----------


## schiene

Wir werden wenn wir nach Thailand gezogen sind aber "die Option" Deutschland offen halten. Ich sehe im Gegenteil zu vielen nicht alles schlecht und habe/hätte auch keine Zukunftsangst in Deutschland. Entgegen alle Pessimisten sehe ich mehr positives als negatives in 
Germany und das auch für die Zukunft.
Aber wie @rampo schon schreibt"Das Schoene ist noch kann man sich aussuchen wo man seinen Lebensabend verbringen will"

----------


## frank_rt

hallo alle zusammmen.
tja warum thailand.
mein erster grund ist die rente. ca. 1150 € stehen mir zur verfügung.
2. grund ist die möglichkeit recht günstig andere asiatische staaten zu bereisen.
indien 200 € australien 400 € natürlich nur die flüge.
ich werde dieses jahr 2 monate dort am stück verbringen, und zwar den august und september.
als wohnort irgendwo am meer in der nähe eines guten krankenhaus.
die 2 monate werde ich in pattaya verbringen, und von dort aus schauen was sich so alles anbietet.
mal sehen was mir die zeit dort bringt.

----------


## pit

> ich werde dieses jahr 2 monate dort am stück verbringen, und zwar den august und september.
> als wohnort irgendwo am meer in der nähe eines guten krankenhaus.


Warum in der Nähe eines Krankenhauses? Das leuchtet irgendwie nicht ein. Wenn Du Probleme hast, solltest Du vielleicht die Nähe eines Tempels suchen.

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Bericht eines Thailand-Kenners. Er ist seit 6 Jahren vor Ort.




Amüsiert hat mich auch, was er über die thailändische Sprache sagt.

----------


## pit

> Bericht eines Thailand-Kenners. Er ist seit 6 Jahren vor Ort.
> 
> Amüsiert hat mich auch, was er über die thailändische Sprache sagt.


Ja, der bildet sich tatsächlich ein, ein Thailandkenner zu sein. Mich hat amüsiert, dass er nach 5 Jahren Leben im Issan immer noch bekundet, dass fast alle Frauen dort Nutten sind und deren Mütter saufen und zocken.

Pfui Deubel!

----------


## Siamfan

Vorhin habe ich die Mondsichel am Himmel gesehen und da ist mir dieser Thread eingefallen. 
Ich habe angehalten und mit dem Handy ein Foto gemacht. 

Qualität ist nicht so gut,  aber es wird wohl jeder verstehen. 
Ich denke,  der Stern ist die Venus!? 

Warum TH? 
In der zunehmenden und abnehmenden Phasen,  *liegt* die Mondsichel in Th,  während sie in diesen Phasen  in DACH " gestreßt steht. 
 :: 
DAS war mir sympatisch und DAS ist auch heute noch so!

----------


## wein4tler

Da vor kurzem Neumond war, ist jetzt der Sichelmond gut zu sehen. Der helle Stern könnte die Venus sein.

----------


## pit

Liegend oder stehend, das ist die Frage. Nein, es ist nur eine Sache der Betrachtungsrichtung. In DACH schauen wir zum Mond immer mehr oder weniger nach Süden da Europa irgendwo im Mittel bei 50° Breite liegt. In Thailand sind wir nahe am Äquator, irgendwas um 6 bis 19 Grad Breite. Wenn Du den Mond betrachtest, drehe den Körper mit dem Gesicht geradeaus erstmal nach Süden. Dann drehe den Kopf zum Mond und siehe da, er erscheint schon wesentlich vertrauter, ähnlich so, wie man ihn von DACH kennt.

 ::

----------


## Siamfan

Für Leute,  die ein Gewinde im Hals haben,  ist das nicht ungefährlich!  ::   ::

----------


## Siamfan

55555 während ich hier schreibe läuft hier eine Soap im TV. Wie Lindenstrasse nur ohne Elsa Kling,  dafür mit mehr Geistern. 
Schaut die verliebte Hauptdarstellerin von rechts nach links und im Hintergrund ist ein offenes Fenster zu sehen,  wo die Mondsichel,  wie in DACH steht. 
555555

----------


## pit

Den Kopf um etwa 120 Grad nach links oder rechts zu schwenken sollte für einen unbehinderten Menschen kein Problem sein. Sollte man feststellen, dass man um den Mond zu sehen, weiter drehen muss, dann hat man sich wohl darin vertan, dass die Grundrichtung, in der man steht, Süden sein soll.

 ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Den Kopf um etwa 120 Grad nach links oder rechts zu schwenken sollte für einen unbehinderten Menschen kein Problem sein. Sollte man feststellen, dass man um den Mond zu sehen, weiter drehen muss, dann hat man sich wohl darin vertan, dass die Grundrichtung, in der man steht, Süden sein soll.


5555555

----------


## Siamfan

> Den Kopf um etwa 120 Grad nach links oder rechts zu schwenken sollte für einen unbehinderten Menschen kein Problem sein. Sollte man feststellen, dass man um den Mond zu sehen, weiter drehen muss, dann hat man sich wohl darin vertan, dass die Grundrichtung, in der man steht, Süden sein soll.


pass' auf, dass du dein Bier dabei nicht verschuettest!   ::

----------


## pit

Bier verschütten, soweit käme es noch. Kann mir aber im Moment ohnehin nicht passieren, da ich mindestens noch 2 bis 3 Monate warte um das erste seit etwa einem Jahr wieder mal zu trinken.

 ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Bier verschütten, soweit käme es noch. Kann mir aber im Moment ohnehin nicht passieren, da ich mindestens noch 2 bis 3 Monate warte um das erste seit etwa einem Jahr wieder mal zu trinken.


Du prostest mit Milch!? ::

----------


## wein4tler

Es gibt auch noch andere Getränke, ausser Bier und Milch.  ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Es gibt auch noch andere Getränke, ausser Bier und Milch.


Ja, aber Wein hat keinen Schaum!  ::

----------


## pit

> Ja, aber Wein hat keinen Schaum!


Den, den Du trinkst vielleicht nicht.    ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Den, den Du trinkst vielleicht nicht.


Auf Schaumwein stehe ich nicht!  ::

----------

